# [SOLVED] Code Alarm (I think) remote programming.



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I was an idiot. I work from home so I rarely use my car for anything. For about a month it just sat (and a tire managed to explode during that time) and my battery died. I believe my car has a Code Alarm vehicle anti-theft system. When I jump the car the alarm begins blaring and the remote won't deactivate it. It's an after-market remote that was programmed when I purchased it. I've tried the usual on-off-on-off-on method to enter programming mode but the problem is that the alarm must first be disarmed for it to work. My system does NOT have the button for overriding the system, just a toggle switch under the steering column for valet mode. I have no manuals or anything for it. I'm trying to reprogram the remote but have had 0 success. Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Got it figured out and good to go.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> I was an idiot. I work from home so I rarely use my car for anything. For about a month it just sat (and a tire managed to explode during that time) and my battery died. I believe my car has a Code Alarm vehicle anti-theft system. When I jump the car the alarm begins blaring and the remote won't deactivate it. It's an after-market remote that was programmed when I purchased it. I've tried the usual on-off-on-off-on method to enter programming mode but the problem is that the alarm must first be disarmed for it to work. My system does NOT have the button for overriding the system, just a toggle switch under the steering column for valet mode. I have no manuals or anything for it. I'm trying to reprogram the remote but have had 0 success. Any suggestions on what I can do?


 cool sorry I'm so late!


----------

